# Share your favs!



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Who are the top 3 friends you've made on CF? Share them here and encourage one another!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Who are the top 3 friends you've made on CF? Share them here and encourage one another!


1. Myself
2. Myself 
3. Myself


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> 1. Myself
> 2. Myself
> 3. Myself


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


>


What?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> 1. Myself
> 2. Myself
> 3. Myself


um, I was thinking you might share some other people...?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> What?


@robin416 means that you probably should have put some other people


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> 1. Myself
> 2. Myself
> 3. Myself


that is funny though


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> um, I was thinking you might share some other people...?


Oki 1. Chestnut 2. Buttercup 3. Sunfish


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Oki 1. Chestnut 2. Buttercup 3. Sunfish


👏👏👏


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Oki 1. Chestnut 2. Buttercup 3. Sunfish


btw, hello @lovely_chooks I see that you are on


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> btw, hello @lovely_chooks I see that you are on


Yeah I am


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


>


What about you?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> What about you?


Um probably Animals45, You and robin416. Chicken wise? Tilly, Dorthy, pearl


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I have made too many friends to count on here, But top 3 I guess would have to be Robin, Chickenpersoon and Danathome!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Um probably Animals45, You and robin416. Chicken wise? Tilly, Dorthy, pearl


Mine is chicken persoon, myself and my phone


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Mine is chicken persoon, myself and my phone


thx! I am phoneless for now, but have a laptop.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I have made too many friends to count on here, But top 3 I guess would have to be Robin, Chickenpersoon and Danathome!


yeah Danathome and Robin are cool dudes. Thanks!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> yeah Danathome and Robin are cool dudes. Thanks!


I guess.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I guess.


huh?


----------

